# I’m off tomorrow, I may have COVID



## Janderso (Dec 20, 2020)

I don’t know how it is in the rest of the world, but here, in California, employers ask the employees to self monitor.
Every morning we fill out a questionnaire that says, if you answered, yes, to any of the questions, turn around, go home and report to your supervisor.
Well, my wife and I developed symptoms, low energy, scratchy throat, headache and a dry cough.
This morning I awoke feeling just fine. I haven’t lost my taste or smell, yet.
A coworker who tested positive has the same symptoms, he did lose his taste and smell a day after feeling better??
I have an appointment tomorrow to get tested. I won’t have the results for 3-5 days.
We were planning on hosting my boys and my grandkids on Christmas Day. 
These are confusing times.
Stay safe.


----------



## vtcnc (Dec 20, 2020)

Janderso said:


> I don’t know how it is in the rest of the world, but here, in California, employers ask the employees to self monitor.
> Every morning we fill out a questionnaire that says, if you answered, yes, to any of the questions, turn around, go home and report to your supervisor.
> Well, my wife and I developed symptoms, low energy, scratchy throat, headache and a dry cough.
> This morning I awoke feeling just fine. I haven’t lost my taste or smell, yet.
> ...


You are doing the right thing. We ask employees to not even report to work if they have the symptoms and self monitor and report on symptoms. 

We screen for temperature at the door. Anything over 100F and they are asked to leave. Hasn't happened yet.

Everyone that I know that has had it reports similar symptoms that you have, fatigue, sore throat, headache, cough. Some lost the two senses, others didn't. Recovered within a 5-10 days with no side effects. 

Good luck and take care of yourself. Best wishes to you, your wife and rest of your family.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 20, 2020)

Be well my friend. 
Please keep us up to date on you and your sweethearts well-being.


----------



## Jim F (Dec 20, 2020)

I am pretty sure I had it before the scare started, was down for a few days, only called off 1 day, first time in 10 yrs,. then the crazy started and I have been out of work since.
Lost sense of smell, so taste and appetite go with it. Lost some weight, so not a bad thing.
During the summer, could not tell a dog got skunked.......


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 20, 2020)

Take care Jeff,  I hope it's just a cold!

Tim


----------



## Executioner (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm in the same situation. I was tested today. Several coworkers have already tested positive. Good luck!


----------



## Aukai (Dec 20, 2020)

Hope all goes well.


----------



## mikey (Dec 21, 2020)

I truly hope this turns out to be just a cold, Jeff. Keep us posted.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Dec 21, 2020)

Stay healthy and safe Jeff.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 21, 2020)

i hope you and your wife coast through.
my niece had it a month ago and has since recovered.

take care and take it easy!


----------



## Z2V (Dec 21, 2020)

Hope the results come back negative, hang in there.


----------



## erikmannie (Dec 21, 2020)

I am in the same boat. A 60-hour work week hyperexposed to the general public ran me into the ground, and when I came home Friday night I had a 101° fever and too many COVID-19 symptoms to list here.

I self-quarantined over the weekend. I haven’t left my bedroom in 48 hours. I probably watched about 30 hours of machining videos on YouTube during that time.

I have my COVID-19 test scheduled for Tuesday morning.

Let us know how you make out!


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 21, 2020)

Earlier I had to take a week off per work because my son had tested positive . He is an OT and quite a few of his patients died as well as many more in the building . He ended up testing negative a few days later as I did a week later . It takes a minimum of a week just to get an appointment along with the results . Jeff , and everyone else on here , hope everything is well and the results are negative . The only good thing would be no symtoms with time off = lots of shop time at home . Wish you well . Dave .


----------



## NC Rick (Dec 21, 2020)

Wow folks, this is becoming so different from the springtime.  Now we know several people who have this covid strain.  Jeff and all of you I wish you all the best.  Stay safe, take Precautions and be healthy.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 21, 2020)

Thanks to all for the heartfelt best wishes.
This morning my wife and I feel pretty darn healthy. The timing sucks.


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 21, 2020)

On of my daughters, her husband and her F-I-L all had it.  Her husband struggled with it and he is only 25.  My daughter basically had what amounted to a cold but she lost her ability to taste.  It has been about a month and her taste is just starting to come back. 
A guy I know just down the road from us spent 20+ days in the hospital and he is only 57 or so.  That is the scary part about this affliction, one just does not know how it will affect you.
Agree that the timing sucks Jeff but look at how it could have went.  Stay safe.


----------



## tjb (Dec 21, 2020)

Best wishes, Jeff.  Hopefully this turns out to be nothing more than a nuisance interruption to your schedule.  My wife and I have had to quarantine three times because of 'potential' exposure to COVID.  Mercifully, all three turned out to be uneventful for us, but because we have occasion to interact with some folks who fall into a 'high risk' category, we thought it prudent to remain isolated.  All three times, we were cleared.  Two of those occasions involved distancing ourselves from kids and grandkids - a real bummer.  Hope you're cleared in advance so you don't miss out on your family gathering.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## jbobb1 (Dec 21, 2020)

Hope everything goes well for you and your wife.
This year has been a game changer for all of us for sure.


----------



## benmychree (Dec 21, 2020)

Best of luck, hope your test is negative; did the boss test positive?


----------



## Janderso (Dec 21, 2020)

benmychree said:


> Best of luck, hope your test is negative; did the boss test positive?


He tested negative. That was a strange one. He got to work, I took his temp =102.9. 36 hours later, he felt fine.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 21, 2020)

I played around in the shop today, tough work day. 
We have 3 people out and are being tested. If we exceed 10% -3 employees test positive, we have to shut down for 14 days.
I don't know how it is in other states, California hired a bunch of new Cal/OSHA inspectors to keep us in line.
Big fines if we don't tow the line.


----------



## Twirpunky (Dec 21, 2020)

Our household got it two weeks ago.  We both teach at a college and a large number of students were positive just before christmas break.  I am sure that is where we got it.  The bad deal is we brought it home to my 89 year old father that lives with us.  He has dementia and a failing heart.  He ended up in the hospital.  My wife and I kind of sailed through with mild symptoms.  Father is not so lucky. Hope the vaccine puts an end to this nightmare soon.

D


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 21, 2020)

Hope it turns out to just be a forced vacation in the shop for you.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 23, 2020)

Got the test results back. It took three days to make the appointment and two days to get the results.
My wife and I are very thankful to find we tested negative.
We can enjoy our Christmas with our family.
Immediate family.
If you have the option, I would suggest Minute Clinic through CVS.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 23, 2020)

Twirpunky said:


> Our household got it two weeks ago.  We both teach at a college and a large number of students were positive just before christmas break.  I am sure that is where we got it.  The bad deal is we brought it home to my 89 year old father that lives with us.  He has dementia and a failing heart.  He ended up in the hospital.  My wife and I kind of sailed through with mild symptoms.  Father is not so lucky. Hope the vaccine puts an end to this nightmare soon.
> 
> D


So sorry to hear about your dad. I hope they allow you to visit?


----------



## NC Rick (Dec 23, 2020)

Twirpunky said:


> Our household got it two weeks ago.  We both teach at a college and a large number of students were positive just before christmas break.  I am sure that is where we got it.  The bad deal is we brought it home to my 89 year old father that lives with us.  He has dementia and a failing heart.  He ended up in the hospital.  My wife and I kind of sailed through with mild symptoms.  Father is not so lucky. Hope the vaccine puts an end to this nightmare soon.
> 
> D


All the best to you and yours.  We take care of my 94yo mother.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 23, 2020)

Twirpunky said:


> Our household got it two weeks ago. We both teach at a college and a large number of students were positive just before christmas break. I am sure that is where we got it. The bad deal is we brought it home to my 89 year old father that lives with us. He has dementia and a failing heart. He ended up in the hospital. My wife and I kind of sailed through with mild symptoms. Father is not so lucky. Hope the vaccine puts an end to this nightmare soon.
> 
> D



Oh boy. 
I hope everyone comes through ok.


----------



## Twirpunky (Dec 23, 2020)

Thanks guys,
   Father was released from hospital to a skilled nursing facility yesterday.  Still pretty sick but getting better.  We can only visit through the window.  5 degrees in Butte this morning.   Short visit.  Wife and I are over CoVid now.

D


----------



## kb58 (Dec 23, 2020)

I can't wrap my head around the reasoning some people are using to dismiss the whole thing. It seems rooted in "You can't tell me what to do", and "I'm an American and have rights." It gets further clouded by the odd logic that since "other diseases are worse", that's a reason to ignore it. And finally, selectively choosing the rational that "this website says masks don't work" as an excuse to not wear masks, while ignoring medical opinion.

At the end of the day though, what's most depressing that these people are so selfish and narcissistic that they consider the older generation expendable.

For those who consider it much fuss about nothing, I say give up your place in line for the vaccine.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 23, 2020)

Glad you are clear Jeff!


----------

